# 23 1/2 "   Spread



## littlerunner (Dec 6, 2013)

Widest Ive ever killed!!


----------



## marknga (Dec 6, 2013)

awesome, details?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2013)

Impressive! How long are the beams?


----------



## seeker (Dec 7, 2013)

I love that wide spread, congratulations.


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah buddy!


----------



## wazman19 (Dec 7, 2013)

great buck!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Dec 7, 2013)

That is a beastly framed deer.  Congrats!!  What a 7 pt!!


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Dec 7, 2013)

Goodness gracious


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow on another wicked wide whitetail.  Congrats.


----------



## burkecountydeer (Dec 8, 2013)

I love it !!


----------



## scrubbuck (Dec 8, 2013)

You should send that jawbone to UGA & have them age that one!!!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Hoss (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats.  That's wide.  He must have had a tough time getting through the thick stuff.

Hoss


----------



## Milkman (Dec 8, 2013)

good buck, congrats !!!!


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 9, 2013)

Very nice buck congrats


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice buck


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Dec 9, 2013)

Good one.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 10, 2013)

Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## smoothie (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 25, 2013)

burkecountydeer said:


> I love it !!



x2!!  congrats!


----------



## pltspreader (Dec 26, 2013)

That deer is slap full of character ,congrats man those that wide are far and few between!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh Man! That is a wide'n right there! Congrats!


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 30, 2013)

Stud!! Congrats


----------



## NTKJake (Jan 25, 2014)

Good lord what a spread great buck!!!


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow. Gonna be tough to find one wider than that


----------



## bigelow (Feb 2, 2014)

Crazy that is awesome b


----------



## Hammock (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice you don't see that every day.


----------

